# Dimensions of overhead hangers???



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am planning a overhead layout. I am trying to figure out the inside dimension of a hanger for my layout. The hanger will be rectangular in shape. Just want to make sure I will have clearance for my engine and cars. Thanks for your help. Foamer


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

First you need to decide what the smallest diameter curve section you willo be using. Then decide what the longest engine or car you will use. If you set up a 4 ft dia curve and set a 33 inch long passenger car on the curve, you can measure the distance fron the inside rail out to the edge of the passenger car. This should give you the worst case senario. Then measure the distance from the outside rail to the end corner of the passenger car as it hangs out. Some engines/locomotives might hang out more to the outside than the passenger car but it shouldn't be much. With these dimentions, you should add about 1 inch addtional for clearance, Now on the straight sections, your hangers won't need to be spread so far apart. Measure the widest pc of equipment you plan to run, probably a locomotive. I would suggest giving yourself at least 1 inch of clearance on each side. Good luck, take pictures and post for all of us to see how it goes. 
Randy


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I determined all of my clearances empirically. I used the rolling stock with the widest swing (a passenger car with hand rails in my case) on the smallest radius curve. Overhead catenary posts were of more concern than the ceiling hangers for me.


----------

